
Ask HN: How to create mandatory quiz online lectures? - abdullahkhalids
I am a professor looking to up my online teaching game. In Coursera courses, I remember lectures where the video would pause periodically and ask you a question or two to check your understanding. And continue once you answered those questions correctly.<p>I am looking to create a similar interface for my courses. Is there already a company that is offering these solutions? IT at my uni is just support, so they won&#x27;t be able to handle anything complicated.<p>I want to record my lectures, that pause after at some pre-determined time. The students are given questions out of a pool of possible questions. Their answers are recorded and they are encouraged to go back and listen to the module again if they got some answers wrong. We are currently using Microsoft teams, but looking for a better solution.
======
sethammons
A quick google search of "live poll for class" shows several results. The top
results are:

[https://www.polleverywhere.com](https://www.polleverywhere.com): Poll
Everywhere is the easiest way to gather live responses in any venue…
conferences, concerts, classrooms, and company off-sites — anywhere with
internet.

[https://directpoll.com](https://directpoll.com): DirectPoll lets you create
live polls in an instant.

And then some results for "top free polling tools" and the like.

------
jackson1442
I haven't used the teacher side, but
[https://edpuzzle.com](https://edpuzzle.com) does video lectures with graded
questions alongside. I'm not sure if it supports pooling or revising answers
though.

------
motyar
Please check [https://prixest.com/app](https://prixest.com/app)

